# Taliban "Workplace Accident" Merged Thread



## The Bread Guy (26 Mar 2009)

;D

*Blundering Afghan Suicide Bomber Blows Up Six Militants*
Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty, 26 Mar 09

KABUL (Reuters) -- A would-be suicide bomber has accidentally blown himself up, killing six other militants as he was bidding them farewell to leave for his intended target, the Interior Ministry said.

"The terrorist was on his way to his destination and saying goodbye to his associates and then his suicide vest exploded," a statement from the ministry said.

Taliban-led attacks in Afghanistan have escalated in the past year with suicide and roadside bombings the insurgents' weapons of choice.

The incident happened in Helmand Province in southern Afghanistan, where mainly British troops are struggling against a growing Taliban-led insurgency ....


----------



## JBoyd (26 Mar 2009)

It is nice to see Darwinism at work  ;D


----------



## Tow Tripod (26 Mar 2009)

Holy Sh#T,
That is the best news I have heard coming out of that place in a very long time!!! Allah could put him on counselling and probation for conduct and his peers on recorded warning for performance. I don't mean to be insensitive but this is funny no matter how you look at it!!!!!


----------



## Fiver (26 Mar 2009)

I wonder how they will spin this one for propaganda material...


----------



## Smirnoff123 (26 Mar 2009)

> I don't mean to be insensitive but this is funny no matter how you look at it!!!!!



I doubt anybody on these forums will find that insensitive


----------



## Dissident (26 Mar 2009)




----------



## geo (26 Mar 2009)

Hmmm.... why am I suddenly thinking of "Ahmed the dead terrorist"?


----------



## Dariusz (26 Mar 2009)

SIIILEEENCE...I KILL YOU... ;D


----------



## George Wallace (26 Mar 2009)

I hope he was a geek and left behind a "Death by PowerPoint" presentation for future jihadists.    ;D


----------



## geo (26 Mar 2009)

..."pay attention, I will only demonstrate this once"


----------



## ModlrMike (26 Mar 2009)

Managed to "learn, do, teach" all in the same moment.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Mar 2009)

Memo to CI:  "Do not use Live explosives for EC 002.01"    >


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Mar 2009)

Someone missed the occupational health and safety orientation?


----------



## GAP (26 Mar 2009)

I am glad to see the Taliban are adopting our quality control procedures.....each item should be tested prior to giving away....


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Mar 2009)

I know this link has been shown before on the forums, but just had to do it again....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jvVGa-HXYQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAt2qEjqQtQ    <----This one rocks!!!


As Salaam Alaikum 

tess


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Mar 2009)

8)

KABUL, March 26 (Reuters) - A would-be suicide bomber accidentally blew himself up on Thursday, killing six other militants as he was bidding them farewell to leave for his intended target, the Interior Ministry said.

"The terrorist was on his way to his destination and saying good-bye to his associates and then his suicide vest exploded," a statement from the ministry said.

Taliban-led attacks in Afghanistan have escalated in the past year with suicide and roadside bombings insurgents' weapons of choice.

The incident happened in Helmand province in southern Afghanistan where mainly British troops are struggling against a growing Taliban-led insurgency.

In a separate incident in Helmand, nine policemen were killed when Taliban insurgents attacked a police post in Nari Sarraj district, the Interior Ministry said.

Elsewhere, four Taliban insurgents were killed and seven policemen and two civilians wounded during a battle just outside Ghazni city, about 200 km (125 miles) southwest of the capital Kabul, a spokesman for the provincial governor said.

On Friday, Washington is set to unveil a review of its strategy in Afghanistan, which is expected to emphasise the need to expand Afghan security forces and strengthen the country's heavily aid-dependent economy. (Reporting by Golnar Motevalli; Editing by Valerie Lee)


----------



## Fusaki (27 Mar 2009)

Does he still get the virgins?


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (27 Mar 2009)

KARMA, you have made my day!! :cheers:


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Mar 2009)

Pure gold is seeing a Taliban have an ND with an IED in his car.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Mar 2009)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Pure gold is seeing a Taliban have an ND with an IED in his car.



I got a little chuckle of the video clip of the Iraqi insurgent with his mortar, but that was not a UD, more like a catastrophic malfunction of the ammo 

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Armymedic (28 Mar 2009)

Should add the article link to the ND thread....


----------



## HollywoodHitman (28 Mar 2009)

This is so disturbing. To think these poor jihadists may have been let down by their employer, who failed to ensure they had adequate training on their machinery, and quite obviously no health and safety program!

I think the BC Workers Compensation Board might be going to assist the in determining how to prevent this type of workplace accident from happening in the future. Anyone send the NDP an invitation?

Durka Durka!


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Mar 2009)

This just in:  WCB in Canada has shipped 3500 reflective vests, hard hats, and pairs of safety boots to the Taliban in order to prevent such workplace accidents in the future.


----------



## JBoyd (28 Mar 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> This just in:  WCB in Canada has shipped 3500 reflective vests, hard hats, and pairs of safety boots to the Taliban in order to prevent such workplace accidents in the future.



They forgot to send the pamphlets on Unions


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Mar 2009)

Technically, the subject line should be "Taliban Workplace Accident Kills 7", since I'm guessing the guy who test-fired the vest didn't make it either.


----------



## decko (30 Mar 2009)

I'll be the voice of reason for this one gentlemen. We can't forget that the forum is not just seen by military members. I'm not a big fan of sending the wrong message about CF personnel to the public. We respect the opponent, not roast them and make close-to-racist comments. 

dc


----------



## 2 Cdo (30 Mar 2009)

decko said:
			
		

> I'll be the voice of reason for this one gentlemen. We can't forget that the forum is not just seen by military members. I'm not a big fan of sending the wrong message about CF personnel to the public. We respect the opponent, not roast them and make close-to-racist comments.
> 
> dc



Sorry but I can't respect any one who straps on an IED device, especially when it malfunctions and only kills himself and other like-minded types! As for "close to racist" comments, didn't see any in this thread. If the MODS see racist comment I'm sure they will deal with it.


----------



## Gunnar (30 Mar 2009)

> We respect the opponent, not roast them and make close-to-racist comments.



I am not, nor have ever been, a member of the CF.

One respects one's opponent only when they are worthy of respect, just as with anyone else.  This opponent has shown themselves willing to kill women and children, hide behind them, take hostages, profit from the sale of drugs (while strenuously speaking on how evil they are) and kill random targets of opportunity who have little to do with the "war".  Mocking them for their lack of professionalism, or taking joy in their self-defeat thru their own stupidity isn't racist.  It is recognition that these "people" are not deserving of respect, either for their ideals, or for their chosen method of combat.  Further, it is recognition that 7 dead Taliban means fewer widows, fewer dead Canadian soldiers and fewer "opponents" to bravely throw acid in the faces of schoolgirls.

You should only say good about the dead.  They're dead.  Good.


----------



## geo (30 Mar 2009)

IMHO, we treat the Taliban the same way we treat an unexploded bomb we might find on the side of the road.  It can go off at any second - and we must treat it with appropriate respect.

As individuals, we are not required to respect Taliban and/or AlQuaida fighters.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2009)

decko said:
			
		

> I'll be the voice of reason for this one gentlemen. We can't forget that the forum is not just seen by military members. I'm not a big fan of sending the wrong message about CF personnel to the public. We respect the opponent, not roast them and make close-to-racist comments.
> 
> dc



???

OK?  Would it be OK if we switched the word "Taliban" to "Blonde"?

Would that make you feel better?


----------



## Stauds (30 Mar 2009)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Pure gold is seeing a Taliban have an ND with an IED in his car.



Seeing something like that always made me cheerful!


----------



## IntlBr (30 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> OK?  Would it be OK if we switched the word "Taliban" to "Blonde"?
> 
> Would that make you feel better?



George,  I believe he was referring to the use of "Drukha Durkha", and not "Taliban".  I also have to agree with him; we're not fighting the ethnic group, we're fighting the TB and AQ.  That said, I'm glad as hell those _Taliban_ got smoked.

Corps of Guides


----------



## medicineman (30 Mar 2009)

For those wondering about Taliban WCB stuff, I always remember driving by the Afghan Ministry of Martyrs when we were doing our runs out to the airport in Kabul - perhaps there is a shadow ministry that looks after those sort of workplace mishaps.

MM


----------



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2009)

Corps of Guides said:
			
		

> George,  I believe he was referring to the use of "Drukha Durkha", and not "Taliban".  I also have to agree with him; we're not fighting the ethnic group, we're fighting the TB and AQ.  That said, I'm glad as hell those _Taliban_ got smoked.
> 
> Corps of Guides



???

Durka Durka?  These are nonsense words, and can be found throughout the net in various incarnations, including a group fighting Cancer http://durka-durka.webs.com/.


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Mar 2009)

I command you to go to blockbusters and rent this video

dileas

tess


----------



## medicineman (30 Mar 2009)

One of my all time favs .

MM


----------



## JBoyd (30 Mar 2009)

Whomever seems to think that 'Durka Durka' is a racist term by any means needs to review satire.

Perhaps he also believes that the comedy of Jeff Dunham and his beloved Achmed are also racist


----------



## IntlBr (30 Mar 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Whomever seems to think that 'Durka Durka' is a racist term by any means needs to review satire.
> 
> Perhaps he also believes that the comedy of Jeff Dunham and his beloved Achmed are also racist



You're right, I do.


----------



## Drummy (30 Mar 2009)

It's too bad it didn't happen in a packed auditorium.   ;D

One of theirs of course!

Drummy


----------



## PanaEng (30 Mar 2009)

From one of the most reliable sources:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=durka%20durka

The part I like the most: #3


> At a restaurant:- "Jellied camel toes for half a durka durka! We can eat like kings on this exchange rate!"


----------



## decko (1 Apr 2009)

hey george would you get up in front of a bunch of Canadians from a bunch of different backgrounds and say " I believe a dead taliban member is a good taliban member. durka durka...hahaha get it everyone?"
anyone who watched that movie would know exactly what you were talking about and immediately refer to it. The majority of Canadians, I believe, would not be thinking about the cancer site you brought up. Stop looking for justification. Or maybe you guys are the people who say "lets just blow them all up." 

We members of the forces understand there is also a PRT over there and many civilian organizations helping the Afghans and such. Unfortunate the average citizen could come on here and see what some of you are writing and not be able to disassociate the combat element from the PRT element. Do whatever makes you happy though.

dc


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Apr 2009)

Nice post and run there decko. 

You have your opinion, they have theirs. Preaching doesn't help. Neither does making assumptions about anyone here. You're getting close to a trip wire with that.

However, filling out your profile, so we can at least see what experience you bring to the table, would help. 

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## brihard (1 Apr 2009)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Pure gold is seeing a Taliban have an ND with an IED in his car.



LOL, I think you told me that story- was that the dude who was Bajaing his Toyota and then suddenly exploded back on Roto 2?


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Apr 2009)

decko said:
			
		

> I'll be the voice of reason for this one gentlemen. We can't forget that the forum is not just seen by military members. I'm not a big fan of sending the wrong message about CF personnel to the public. We respect the opponent, not roast them and make close-to-racist comments.
> 
> dc



LOL, I missed this gem.
You're RTFO man. Close to racist remarks? Make you should head over to Rabble they find bandaids racist.



			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> LOL, I think you told me that story- was that the dude who was Bajaing his Toyota and then suddenly exploded back on Roto 2?


Yuppers. I've actually seen 3 of those _RESPECTABLE OPPONENTS_ blow themselves up accidentally (thankfully only killing themselves).  LOTS of respect for those guys yup.


----------



## Teeps74 (1 Apr 2009)

Some inbred douchebag offs himself and a bunch of his friends instead of us or innocent civilians. Good. When I get home, I will roast some piggies in a blanket over a fire, and pour some cheap whiskey to celebrate their early passing.

And I sincerely hope more of them off themselves just like this... I am thinking all of the terrorists offing themselves like this. Especially their leadership. Oh that would be great.


----------



## JBoyd (1 Apr 2009)

Perhaps someone should show them how to make Hydrogen Sulfide and allow them all to kill themselves in Japanese suicide fashion.


----------



## decko (1 Apr 2009)

your right i shouldn't generalize so quickly or make assumptions. I have no problem taking a life that is trying to take mine or my countrymen, I just don't think talking about it on an open forum in these days is all that correct. I think the larger point that I was trying to get at is how we openly talk about wanting the taliban to die. With the sentiments felt in the country today towards all the death experienced in that region I just don't think its good to be talking about it so openly. Yes you are all open to your opinions and comments, thanks to the guys who've died for this nation. I just think its a bit sketchy when the forces personnel are talking so bluntly about wanting the enemy to die in anyway possible, they still people, I know they've done some atrocious things and words can't begin to describe the all of them. Maybe a bit of refinement is what i'm going for, even though I know you'll all keep going on about it, because you can. I leave you to your opinions.  

dc


----------



## 2 Cdo (1 Apr 2009)

decko said:
			
		

> I just think its a bit sketchy when the forces personnel are talking so bluntly about wanting the enemy to die in anyway possible,



Wow.  I personally see nothing wrong with wanting my enemy to die in a way that takes out even more of my enemy. The more that off themselves by accident means less of them to target us. You must be joking with this line or have absolutely no time in Afghanistan. :


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Apr 2009)

decko said:
			
		

> your right i shouldn't generalize so quickly or make assumptions. I have no problem taking a life that is trying to take mine or my countrymen, I just don't think talking about it on an open forum in these days is all that correct. I think the larger point that I was trying to get at is how we openly talk about wanting the taliban to die. With the sentiments felt in the country today towards all the death experienced in that region I just don't think its good to be talking about it so openly. Yes you are all open to your opinions and comments, thanks to the guys who've died for this nation. I just think its a bit sketchy when the forces personnel are talking so bluntly about wanting the enemy to die in anyway possible, they still people, I know they've done some atrocious things and words can't begin to describe the all of them. Maybe a bit of refinement is what i'm going for, even though I know you'll all keep going on about it, because you can. I leave you to your opinions.
> 
> dc



One of the enemy, kills himself, and his cronies with a weapon intended to kill us and other civillians.  We are using dark humour to point out what an idiot he was for doing that, and thankful he did not complete his intended attack on us, our allies, and civillians.

And you take offense, or feel we should not do this?  What next a lesson on how to properly pronounce and spell taliban, and the dead idiot's name?  Sorry if we do not ascribe to your Political Correctness, which you feel is the self appointed "voice of reason".

I will retire to Bedlham.....

dileas

tess


----------



## dangerboy (1 Apr 2009)

I will join you in Bedlham, as my job is to kill the enemy. Right from the recruiting web site 





> As an infantry soldier you are the Army's primary war-fighters and at the core of the Combat Arms team. You are responsible for closing with and destroying the enemy.


 I don't care how you put it the Taliban are the enemy.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Apr 2009)

It's a two way street. decko is entitled to his opinion also, just like you guys. He's voiced it, his reasons and bowed out of the conversation gracefully. There's no need for each and every one to come here and counter it. The points on both sides have been made, and you'll just have to agree to disagree. He's not a bone. Quit acting like a bunch of starving dogs.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Apr 2009)

One of the more frustrating things about army.ca

Where as on pretty much any other message forum people can run their mouth, comments from relatively anonymous users here get flagged by the media. Doesn't matter if it's a 20 year vet, 16 year old kid who _wants_ to be in the military or someone completely unassociated with the CF.  The message is the same. "Ohh look that a Canadian soldier is saying!"

Since this is an unofficial military forum the media shouldn't be allowed to use quotes from the site with the intent of 'showing what soldiers think'.


----------



## IntlBr (1 Apr 2009)

Which is what something like "Durka Durka" would do, especially in such blatantly ethnicity-oriented context - it would draw unwanted attention to the CF if picked up by a reporter. 

I thought we were past this kind of thing....


Edited to improve sentence structure....


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Apr 2009)

Corps of Guides said:
			
		

> - it would draw unwanted attention to the CF if picked up by a reporter.
> 
> I thought we were past this kind of thing....


On an unofficial forum where when you state you spent 2 years in the reserves you're believed. Where you could just as easy lie about your service.

I realize the more popular army.ca becomes the more (unfortunately) it draws attention from the media.

I guess it depends how one (Mike?)  views army.ca ultimately. 
Is this a forum for military members to meet share ideas discuss things military (while entertaining questions from civilians)
Or are we here to make the media happy and act the same way we do when Generals come to the work place- everyone is happy no one has any problems or concerns everyone is busy. Big ol dog and pony show.


Decko has the right idea. There are times when people (soldiers) get a little ahead of themselves and post something in the heat of them moment which they probably shouldn't.  Bad timing though, he brought the guns out too soon. 

There's nothing in this thread that's even remotely out of line for CF members (Or assumed CF members)- it's being afraid of the media boogyman IMO. 

If comments such as the sinister Durka durka is enough to paint the CF monsters we have big problems.


----------



## IntlBr (1 Apr 2009)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> On an unofficial forum where when you state you spent 2 years in the reserves you're believed. Where you could just as easy lie about your service..



Yes, because I joined this site almost 3 years ago knowing that one day someone here would say something questionable, and then *finally* I'd be able to "post and run".



			
				Flawed Design said:
			
		

> I realize the more popular army.ca becomes the more (unfortunately) it draws attention from the media.
> 
> I guess it depends how one (Mike?)  views army.ca ultimately.
> Is this a forum for military members to meet share ideas discuss things military (while entertaining questions from civilians)
> ...



To paraphrase the Big Cod - we're not the Public Service of Canada.  That said, we're the physical (muscular) arm of the state.  In holding such an auspicious role, we represent Canada, be it anonymously on the internet, or overtly overseas, downtown at the local armouries/during parades.  While I wasn't in the military "back then", I think we should all be wise enough to know about minding our P's and Q's _lest they mind us_.  I'm sure you know what I'm referring to.

My point is different than decko's:  personally I want nothing more than to stamp out the Taliban, and all of the evil shite they stand for.  Furthermore, it is absolutely appropriate to want to mop the floor with those guys (within the ROEs of course - even better if they engage themselves like in this article! :warstory - but 'those guys' must be seen as distinct from the innocent.  

We are waging a war of morality over there:  we are saying that certain actions, regardless of one's background are not acceptable - reference the fiasco over the "raping your wife is OK" law.  In claiming the moral and phyiscal high ground we must emphasis MUST be able to distinguish who the enemy is.  My point was that making a statement like "Durka Durka", while one can defend/dodge its implications like a high-paid lawyer, we all know what it means (and so does Johnny Civilian).  

I don't need to tell you that Middle Eastern culture is not our enemy, because like me, you know that the enemy are those who want to impose their culture and way of living on all others by punishment of death - we are fighting a different but very similar war against them.  Our goal allows individuals to chose their own way of life, and not have it chosen for them by religious decree from an iliterate and turn-of-the-millenium nutjob.  *We * impose the punishment of death on those who seek to persecute and dominate an entire people, and that is why we have the moral high ground.

Now like decko (the gecko?) I will slither back into my corner so you can all continue the debate/celebration over these clowns doing our work for us - I just wanted to clarify before I did.


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Apr 2009)

You need to climb down off the soapbox, bub.  Getting your panties in a bunch over a nonsense phrase from a movie portrayed by puppets is nuts.  These turds are now pink over spray, and I rejoice in that.... Durka Durka olly olly oxen free, aiy aiy aiy (insert Xena war warble here)


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Apr 2009)

Corps of Guides said:
			
		

> and then finally I'd be able to "post and run".





> I will slither back into my corner so you can all continue the debate/celebration...



Mission accomplished?



> My point was that making a statement like "Durka Durka", while one can defend/dodge its implications like a high-paid lawyer, we all know what it means (and so does Johnny Civilian).


Yup most of us do. It's a gag line from a movie with puppets making fun of terrorists as much as it makes fun of the US.

There is a certain type of humor that comes with jobs such as paramedics, firefighters, police, nurses, soldiers etc..
It's not pretty. Agreed it can go overboard but people are lying to themselves when they try to pretend it doesn't exist.
A terrorist blows themselves up by accident, we laugh. If people don't like the fact that we find it funny they can alway choose to spend their time somewhere else.  Team America is a funny movie but not worth getting on a soap box over it, not that I expect a response since you left the debate after putting your final 2 cents in.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Apr 2009)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> A terrorist blows themselves up by accident, we laugh. If people don't like the fact that we find it funny they can alway choose to spend their time somewhere else.


Adding to that, speaking for myself, the stupidity lack of capacity of the individual in question draws my eye, not his race.  It would be just as goofy if anybody else of any other ideology, creed or colour did it.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Apr 2009)

Idiots and knobs are indeed funny regadless of race, creed colour etc etc.  If not, there would not be the Darwin Awards.  

I am reminded of hearing from some BATUS personnel in 81 or so of a car load of IRA types who fired a Carl G from the inside of a Ford Cortina at a Saracen Armoured Car.  They missed, but did not miss the effects of the backblast.  The soldiers found this funny and the tale spread around.

Different conflicts and terrorists, but both are knobs.  I find amusment in both stories.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (3 Apr 2009)

Remember....Freedom isn't free. It's at least $1.05. 


I still think this is funny as all get out.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 May 2009)

Mod Squad:  Feel free to dump if this isn't within the lines, but I just HAD to share it - courtesy of the Infidels in Paradise blog....


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 May 2009)

....this time, according to xinhuanet.com, in Ghazni province:


> Five suicide bombers were killed in Ghazni province of southern Afghanistan Saturday night as the explosive materials in their jackets went off prematurely, provincial police chief said Sunday.
> 
> "The incident took place in Waqhaz district in a house which had been destroyed, five suicide bombers including two Arabian were killed," Khial Baz Shirzai told Xinhua.
> 
> He added that the huge explosion did not damage other residential houses in the area ....



_A bit more on link_


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Sep 2009)

About three minutes of video from the U.S. military, showing:
1)  what appears to be IED planters scoring an "own goal" (perhaps a test fire?), and 
2)  how those with the guns in ISAF wouldn't fire as long as there was a chance of a child being hit.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUsu9SKz7zk
 ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Sep 2009)

"Oh!  Never mind!"  

 ;D


----------



## X-mo-1979 (12 Sep 2009)

hehehe.Brings joy to my heart.
Heard one guy do the same one night....in his compound making the stuff.At least they didnt have to waste money on a bullet.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2009)

I wonder what the Taliban spin on this will be?

"Three warriors of Allah killed by Infidel thoughtwaves while burying a treasure of Allah."


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Sep 2009)

Those poor friggin roads.

Do the Taliban realize how bad driving conditions are there?  Maybe they secretly have shares in vehicle shock's companies.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (12 Sep 2009)

There are reports taliban are funded by toyota.They supplement their drug trade with CB joints.


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Sep 2009)

I wouldn't want to be their supervisor once OHS gets on the scene.  No hardhats, no steel toed boots, no reflective vests.  Workers Comp is never going to pay out on this.


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Sep 2009)

After the reaction to watching a party engaged in doing something to an IED meeting a timely end wears off, my other feelings were, first, just how the traffic is channelized by the terrain and, second, what a good spot to plant an IED.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Sep 2009)

For some reason this video does not bother me in the least. Am I just messed up or is this a normal reaction.

Oh, too bad that hasn't happened a few more times. Just a thought.


----------



## Loachman (14 Sep 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> Oh, too bad that hasn't happened a few more times. Just a thought.



It has. Just not always caught on tape.

We'll hear more about other cases when the Taliban discover www.fmylife.com.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Sep 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> It has. Just not always caught on tape.
> 
> We'll hear more about other cases when the Taliban discover www.fmylife.com.



or we won't....because they won't be around to log on

 >


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2009)

It appears the Taliban should have worked on the Health & Safety manual before they wrote the "code of conduct" they don't even follow - story courtesy of Xinhua:


> Three Taliban insurgents were killed as their mine exploded prematurely in Helmand province south of Afghanistan, a local official said Saturday.
> 
> "Three rebels were busy in planting a mine on a road in Gereshk district Friday evening to target security forces but their mine exploded killing all the trio on the spot," governor of Gereshk district Abdul Ahad Khan told Xinhua.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Dec 2009)

Rest in Pieces


----------



## Retired AF Guy (16 Dec 2009)

I wonder if the Taliban have an insurance plan that covers this kind of thing? Oh, Right! I forgot!  Its under the 70 Virgins section.


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (16 Dec 2009)

I hope their boss kept the reciept for the supplies.  Might be able to get his money back.


----------



## Danjanou (6 Jan 2010)

I'm saddened by this, sad they didn’t buy/use a full size bus, say a 50 passenger one.

Reproduced with the usual caveats etc.



> *Botched minibus bomb kills 14 Taliban*
> 
> Posted Wed Jan 6, 2010 8:49am AEDT
> 
> ...


----------



## x512er (6 Jan 2010)

Awesome. 14 gone to see Allah to claim rewards with no loss to the good guys!!

Maybe Allah could see to it more go out this way!


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jan 2010)

6 and 14 more.  I wonder if this is a scheme from on high to fill the quota of virgins?


----------



## mariomike (6 Jan 2010)

National Lampoon's "72 Virgins":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUYQwCW5ShQ


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2010)

This, from CBC (via Twitter):


> Four suspected insurgents killed in Kandahar City last night when their own bomb exploded in their compound


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jan 2010)

If CBC had the headline done CBC Style:

"Four poor freedom fighters were killed last night when the bomb they were making to kill the infidels prematurely exploded, thus depriving them of their martyr status"
Good for a chuckle I figure. ;D


----------



## Navy_Blue (14 Jan 2010)

Do you still get your virgins if your incompetent???   ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jan 2010)

Navy_Blue said:
			
		

> Do you still get your virgins if your incompetent???   ;D



That's a good question........I'm not sure, being an infidel an all...


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jan 2010)

Navy_Blue said:
			
		

> Do you still get your virgins if your incompetent???   ;D


Yes they do.  Here they are:


----------



## 40below (14 Jan 2010)

Corps of Guides said:
			
		

> Which is what something like "Durka Durka" would do, especially in such blatantly ethnicity-oriented context - it would draw unwanted attention to the CF if picked up by a reporter.
> 
> I thought we were past this kind of thing....
> 
> ...



I wouldn't worry too much about that. As a reporter who has been to Afghanistan, let me quote my first thought upon hearing of this terrible tragedy (and in this case I will speak on behalf of the rational members of the working press, and yes there are some):

"BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ... [deep breath] .... BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA" 

My second thought was 'Nice jorb, EW."  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Mar 2010)

Oopsie.....


> A suicide-bomber in southern Afghanistan blew himself up while putting on a vest of explosives, an official said.
> 
> The explosion occurred in a house in Gereshk town in Helmand province on Wednesday night. "The blast also wounded a child," a spokesperson for the local administration said.
> 
> Helmand is known to be a major Taliban stronghold and much of the fighting between NATO and Taliban forces is taking place in the province.


----------

